# territorial aggression



## TuckerJenkins (Aug 20, 2013)

Have just come back from a caravanning holiday, where Clarabel (18 month old Cockapoo) was a bit of a nightmare.

We've previously done a fair bit of camping and caravanning and Clarabel has always been really well behaved and enjoyed the experience.

This time, however, when she was attached by her lead to a peg (one of those screw spike things, as we've always done before) she was really aggressive to any people/dogs that walked past. She was the same on the beach too. Pretty much whenever she was attached to the spike/peg thing, she took it upon herself to be very territorial and aggressive.

She's often like this in our back garden (i.e. will bark when the neighbours are in their garden, but once they acknowledge her and make a fuss of her, she's lovely and friendly towards them).

Anyhoo, it got to the point where people were avoiding walking near us and went the long way around the caravan to avoid her - which is such a same as she's normally such a friendly and vivacious dog.

In the end we resorted to putting her inside the tent to stop her barking and being so aggressive, which seemed to do the trick...But isn't ideal.

We have future camping trips planned over the summer, so I'd hate to leave her in kennels - especially as she's previously been such a joy whenever we've camped. Keeping her off the lead all the time isn't an option, as the campsites often insist that dogs should be on the lead at all times.

Has anyone had any similar issues? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The majority of aggression is fear based and it is quite likely that this is too. If she is tethered to something she has no chance to escape if she wishes to a and for many dogs the survival strategy they adopt is to bark to tell whatever is worrying them that they are a big scary dog who is not to be messed with.

She needs you to sit with her and reward her with lots of tasty treats as other people and dogs pass by. If she is still barking then she needs more distance from whatever she is barking at - you need to find the distance where she is aware of them but does not feel the need to bark. As she learns to cope you can gradually move closer but while you are getting her over her worries you need to make sure she is not left alone on her peg while you nip into the tent or elsewhere as this is likely to make her feel more insecure.

You could also use windbreaks to block her view and give her an area she can feel more secure in.


----------



## TuckerJenkins (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts, but I don't think it's a case of basic fear. She's a very confident and sociable dog, but the behaviour when camping is more like that of when someone comes to the front door - i.e. barking but with tale wagging. It's definitely a territory owning thing, rather than primal fear.

I'll try your suggestions, in terms of treats and using the windbreaks and see if that helps matters.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, We have just come back from our camping hols too, Dudley barked at a few people who went by our pitch, especially if they took him by surprise or where rushing by (like kids running), think it is a guarding thing with him, maybe with a bit of worry thrown in, I told him it was ok and when a couple of the kids were looking I said he is friendly and took him to meet them, of course it was all waggy tails then. He didn't stop but did seem a bit better after that if I said 'thank you Dudley, its ok', he also barked at a few people walking towards us which he only seems to do when we are away. Incidentally it was on our first camping trip with him that he first started barking at things, people, noises - he still barks at every outside noise at home but it ok otherwise.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think its fear too. What 2ndhandgal said is true about aggression being fear based. She is behaving like that because she is tethered and it makes her feel insecure. Bonnie is also a sociable confident dog but she doesn't like other dogs approaching her very much when she is on a lead as she feels she is not in control. Maybe secure a little run for her or something similar?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I think its fear too. What 2ndhandgal said is true about aggression being fear based. She is behaving like that because she is tethered and it makes her feel insecure. Bonnie is also a sociable confident dog but she doesn't like other dogs approaching her very much when she is on a lead as she feels she is not in control. Maybe secure a little run for her or something similar?


I think this is spot on too!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I think its fear too. What 2ndhandgal said is true about aggression being fear based. She is behaving like that because she is tethered and it makes her feel insecure. Bonnie is also a sociable confident dog but she doesn't like other dogs approaching her very much when she is on a lead as she feels she is not in control. Maybe secure a little run for her or something similar?


Tilly doesn't like other dogs coming over when she's on her lead either - or when dogs bigger then her come bounding over face to face. She's fine if they walk past, or to do some bum sniffing, but face to face, especially when they approach quickly, and she'll snap at them. Definitely an insecurity/fear thing.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I agree with others advice. Although usually your girl is confident and out going, on a camping holiday she is completely off her own territory. Therefore she doesn't feel as secure as she would normally feel, add to that that the tethering removes her option to 'flight' ie to move away to somewhere more comfortable then she is only left with 'fight' so she barks very fiercely in the hope that she sounds big, fierce and shouldn't be messed with. She's just trying to sound confident and stand her ground. 
I would try and find a quieter area of the beach and camp site, that's maybe up against a natural barrier, hedge, rocks etc so that it will be obvious to your dog that strangers can not approach from all directions and so she will feel a little more secure and not be on such high alert.


----------

